# hyperprolactinemia - high prolactin



## ceadbabog (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope someone can help - I have had a battery of tests completed following 4 miscarriages in the last year. The initial prolactin test came back elevated and I have just got the results of the macroprolactin test which is also elevated. I am a little confused though as everything that I read suggests that high prolactin effects periods / ovulation etc - I have regular 30 day cycles, normal (not heavy) periods and ovulate every month (positive ovulation test). I have read that medical treatment (Bromocriptine) etc is very effective - how long will I have to be on treatment before we can start to try to conceive again? I have had 2 periods since my last miscarriage and have ovulated each month? I will also be on aspirin, clexane and possibly steroids for the next pregnancy...

thanks for any advice / your experiences?


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Since you have a raised macroprolactin you probably don't need any treatment as macroprolactinaemia is a completely benign condition.  Essentially macroprolactin is a big molecule made up of several normal prolactin subunits, this means that your body can't clear it like it normally does and so the levels in your blood appear artificially high.  It isn't biochemically active it shouldn't have any effect on your fertility at all.
Obviously you'll need to discuss this with your doctor to confirm that this is the case for your particular results but try not to worry too much in the meantime.
Flower


----------

